# RAm Upgrade Emachines T6410



## kzimmy13 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have an eMachine T6410, WinXP SP2 512MB RAM. I wanted to pugrade my RAM so I bought a matched pair of 1GB sticks (Crucial) 184pin PC3200. I have tried every combination of old stick, new stick, only new stick, swithhing slots. The system will not boot or boots then shuts down. The closest I got was the old 512MB combined with a new 1GB. The system would boot up but as soon as I opened any program it would crash. Do I need a driver or BIOS update. I have done several scans and supposedly by BIOS is up to date (Motherboard MS-7145)


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Did you buy just any Crucial ram, or did you get the guaranteed compatable ram?

Here's what they say works for you.
http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=T6410


----------



## kzimmy13 (Jan 25, 2010)

To be honest I can not remember but here are the specs. I will have to look on the stick and see if there is a model or item number.
Crucial 2 GB Kit (2 x 1GB) DDR PC3200 UNBUFFERED NON-ECC 184-PIN DIMM


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

There should be a white sticker on the ram which lists the speed, model number, timings, maximum voltage. 

Have you tried just one stick of the new? Wasn't clear in the OP.

How about clearing your cmos, usually don't have to, but is occasionally needed when
new hardware, such as ram or cpu, is installed.


----------



## kzimmy13 (Jan 25, 2010)

1GB 184-Pin Unbuff DIM 128MX64 DDR PC3200 Crucial .I tried one stick in either slot with no luck. I would get an endless Boot/Crash cycle. The system would get as far as the welcome screen then restart.

How do you clear CMOS? Should I just search the forum. I am sure there is a post somewhere.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Odd that there is no model number on the stick's label. The basic specs look to be the same as the Crucial recommended sticks, so I'd expect them to work.

Unplug the machine from the wall socket, push the power button a few times to discharge capacitors, then take the motherboard's coin cell battery out. Leave it out for a while, the amount of time can vary greatly, I'll usually leave it out for three quarters of an hour or so. If there are jumpers next to it marked CLR_RTC or CLR_CMOS, then move the jumper to the other position for at least ten seconds then move it back. That's for 3 pins with a jumper over two, usually pins 1&3, you'd move it to pins 2&3, then back again. This is done when the computer is unplugged and the battery removed. If there are two pins that are marked as above, then you short across them with a metal object to close the circuit, same as a jumper does. Should you be able to use jumpers, then you don't have to wait so long. You'll know the cmos was cleared if you have to reset the time and date when you start up the computer, do so, and also look for something like "load setup defaults" or "optimized defaults" in the bios, often in the exit menu.


----------



## kzimmy13 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help. when should I put the new RAM in? After I clear the CMOS before I reboot?


----------



## kzimmy13 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry my bad. Here is the model # CT2KIT12864Z40B


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Clear the CMOS and then install one stick of RAM. If all is well, turn off the PC, unplug the PSU power cord and install the other stick.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Clear the cmos and install the ram at the same time, while the system if off and unplugged.
Never work in a running system, plugging anything in live can fry not only that ram, but the motherboard too.
After the cmos is cleared, the next time the machine posts, it will reacquire your hardware. Go into the bios and see if the new ram is recognized there. If not, it is definitely incompatable. I'm thinking that's the case, was I you, I'd return the new ram, and get ram from the Crucial list linked in post #2.


----------

